
Getting started with preact and progressive web apps - laragno
https://blog.moove-it.com/getting-started-preact-progressive-web-apps/
======
ergo14
Nah, I'd rather stick to polymer instead + redux/uniflow :-)

Or i'd go with vue/react as alternative - is the whole react ecosystem
compatible with preact?

~~~
laragno
Yup at least I haven't found anything incompatible yet, there is this lib:
[https://github.com/developit/preact-
compat](https://github.com/developit/preact-compat) that solves a bunch of
things. Don't get me wrong I'm sticking with React as well. But for making
widgets, landing pages and PWA's (where you need to cache the assets ) I think
using Preact it's a good call since it's lightweight and you get most of the
good things of react.

